# Procedure for replacing belts 2007 ST724



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i'm doing some work on this inherited machine. i just took the belt cover off, and it appears, as i suspected, that the belts look original. haven't yet found any good threads or youtube videos. any info or leads would be appreciated. 

maybe i should purchase a full belt/pulley kit?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe find some info here?
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=8208471


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have the longer 6 digit model number (932027?) and maybe the serial number too you can try the Ariens site to see if they have a PDF manual. 

--- > https://parts.ariens.com/partlookup_a/261.htm?aribrand=ARN

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

These might help too.

Youtube --->


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

i do have the manual. i am hoping to find some demo videos that show my style of blower (model 932046). not sure if i should plan on replacing pulleys and anything else. also, best places to get oem parts.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Unless there is a damaged pulley or idler, your pulleys and idlers should be just fine.

After looking at that photo, I would not even bother changing them, as they look fine to me .. , but having a set on hand is always a good idea, especially when you only have the one blower.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ya know, that belt keeper in your photo looks like the one on another thread that the guy is missing … I'll have to show him this picture when I get a minute.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

are you saying you think the belts look ok and i should leave them for now? 12 years old, but not sure of the hours.
looks like a pair of belts is around $60.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

rwh963 said:


> are you saying you think the belts look ok and i should leave them for now? 12 years old, but not sure of the hours.
> looks like a pair of belts is around $60.


Depending on storage conditions the 12 years old may not matter much. I agree about leaving them on, I don't see a need to replace them right away. There's no sign of fraying or the rubber splitting. But as he said it is good practice to have a spare set on hand. Murphy's Law says that if you don't have a set, a belt will break at the most inopportune time. Murphy also says that if you do have a spare set, you will never have to replace a belt. Murphy is a cantankerous old bastid.

$60 does sound a bit steep though so look around. Jack's Small Engines is a reputable online dealer.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Not sure where the $60 fits the bill here. Just purchased 2 belts for a craftsman overhaul. Mind you they're both Kevlar blue. The 2 belts came out to $8 and change, add to that $10 for shipping. My total was just over the $19 mark. I've been using these belts for years with no stretching or squealing. I say your in there go for it. Can't mention the website due to forum regulations but Google Kevlar belts and do a bit of cross referencing and you'll surely bump into it. Good luck, Allan


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

found these two on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07B9SQRLK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A10Z1X0Q9PC531&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BQJS3Z5/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A10Z1X0Q9PC531&psc=1


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

checked ariens website, and the two belts come to $55. i've read that sticking to oem is best, but maybe there are good alternatives?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@rwh,

I have never seen a cogged belt on a snowblower, and those prices are outrageous.

As mentioned, I use the Gates Power Rated Green ones, and many here use the Kevlar Blue as mentioned. Here are some examples of both V belts:


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I bought a spare set of belts for mine last month. Shopped around and the best I could do was through Ariens directly. I wasn't happy about it, but I wanted to stick with OEM, and it is 3 belts, not just 2, so I can somewhat justify it in my mind. Cheap insurance policy, right?

07200631	Ariens Sno-thro Traction V-belt, Wrapped
1	$17.95	$17.95
07200608	Ariens Snow Blower Attachment V-belt - Pack Of 2
1	$41.95	$41.95

Subtotal: $59.90
State Tax: $3.74
Shipping Cost: $0.00
Grand Total: $63.64


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

As they say, many ways to achieve the same goal. That's why they sell so many car brands just to get from point A to point B ….  … just sayin ….


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

my auger belt is smooth, and my drive belt is notched. two belt system.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

@rwh963
I sent you a pm


----------

